

Automatically Backup and Host Your Delicious Bookmarks - kirubakaran
http://www.favbot.com/import-delicious.html

======
bravura
If you believe in open data, I urge you to email support@favbot.com, and ask
that the delicious data is made available outside of favbot. That way, it
isn't just put in another walled garden.

[Disclosure: I want to hack more code that uses social tagging data.]

Here was my email:

Dear FavBot,

Could you update your delicious importer, and please add an option to allow
users to publicly share their delicious links?

There are a bunch of researchers who would like to use social tagging data.
Getting a clean data set, from consenting users, would be awesome. So if you
could help this process, since you have built the data collector, that would
be great. It would also be a good way to promote your site.

If you can collect the data, I can get you hosting for the bulk dump.

Best, Joseph

~~~
kirubakaran
All public data imported will be publicly available. No lock-ins.

If users want to share their private data with the world, they can do that
too.

~~~
__Joker
Is favbot planning to charge user for their service in the future ?

------
adambyrtek
The submission title should clearly state that this is an importer for a
different service, not an independent delicio.us backup tool as it currently
claims. There are several easier ways to backup delicio.us that don't require
handling the password to an external site.

If you want to promote a product that's perfectly fine, but at least do this
openly.

~~~
kirubakaran
OAuth will be up soon. Imported Delicious data will be hosted as is. Yes,
backing up Delicious is not the only thing that Favbot does but Delicious data
will be made available separately too.

------
tedshroyer
<https://secure.delicious.com/settings/bookmarks/export>

~~~
kirubakaran
The difference is, Favbot will let you use your Delicious bookmarks online (in
addition to its other features).

------
caker
backup is not a verb

